# More MAC :D



## Jessie May (Sep 7, 2009)

I went shopping at my MAC counter yesterday morning for the launch of Makeup Art Cosmetics!


















I got all the technakohls, and On Display lipglass.








Also got Push the Edge pigment and Off the Page eyeshadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I was very surprised to see the Jin Soon Choi nail lacquers out, for some reason I thought we would be waiting ages for them!





Beyond Jealous and Dry Martini.

That is all! (But I will be back on Wednesday to get more Fix+, Brush Cleanser and Wipes... they were all sold out!!)


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Jessie May (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you- I have a few hours this morning to play with them. I'm so excited!


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

Yummy - I want the new liners too


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome haul! I love the pigments with this collection and the eyeliners they are beautiful!


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies,I love PTE it is great.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice haul!! Enjoy your awesome goodies!


----------



## Jessie May (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheers everyone, I'm glad to see other people excited about this collection. Everyone I talk to irl seems pretty bored with it all!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 8, 2009)

Great haul! Those Technakohls are so so bright ;D


----------



## Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

I want your stuff!  Enjoy it!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice haul! 

The Technakohls are gorgeous colours as is that lipglass.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely colours!


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## juicy415 (Sep 10, 2009)

great picks!!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

jealoussss. i need those technakohls in my life.


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Loving Off the page!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

YAY enjoyyyyyyyy!


----------



## fintia (Oct 24, 2009)

cool!!


----------



## lovie333 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## liala (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW great haul..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was just wondering if you will be kind enough to let me know the colour of the technakohl liner?
Thanks


----------

